# Favorite Out of State Fishing Waters



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

The wife and kids are going on a girls trip for a week in July so I was going to pack the tent and kayak to do a week long fishing road trip. Not sure where to go though so I am looking for your favorite out of state places to fish and what you catch there. Im willing to go north, south, east or west. 

Three of my favorite species to target are walleye, pike and muskie. At first glance I was going to head to Chautauqua, then go to Delaware or Maryland for some salt water action. Time permitting I was gonna hit some streams in PA or WV in search of brook trout. As mentioned before I am open to going any where though. 

Any help is graciously appreciated. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Jason Keppler said:


> The wife and kids are going on a girls trip for a week in July so I was going to pack the tent and kayak to do a week long fishing road trip. Not sure where to go though so I am looking for your favorite out of state places to fish and what you catch there. Im willing to go north, south, east or west.
> 
> Three of my favorite species to target are walleye, pike and muskie. At first glance I was going to head to Chautauqua, then go to Delaware or Maryland for some salt water action. Time permitting I was gonna hit some streams in PA or WV in search of brook trout. As mentioned before I am open to going any where though.
> 
> ...


Maybe the deep creek lake region in MD. Wisconsin and MI are out there too.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

With the species you mentioned that you target. How about north Dakota or Minnesota or Wisconsin? Never been fishing in any of those states. But I have watched NDyak on you tube and some of the places that he fishes look amazing up in north Dakota and Minnesota. Just an idea.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Correction that was NDYakangler.


----------

